# Pictures of my 3 Geryi



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I have 3 of them. 2 are in ne tank and the other is in another tank. I am still setting up for their real tank but this is their temp tank for now. Hope you guys enjoy this.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

..


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Great pick up. Very active fish, you will like!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

baddass man. congrats you lucky bastard!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

One word:







!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

nice!!

I know it's a temporary tank but add a plant on each side so the geryi have some sort of cover.
they will be less stressed and heal nicely.
congrats eric


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

nice pickup eric.......beautiful fish.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

they came in great shape i see...very nice E..


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Lookin good man.......


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Love them racing stripes!!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

pretty bad ass stripes got to love em


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Very Very nice.... after they heal they will a vision to behold









Joe


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice eric..wanna sell...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice...i can see some problems with fin nippin...keep them well fed so they will heal and luck better!


----------

